# I am SO angry right now



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

I just went out to check on all my animals and noticed there were only 5 piglets instead of 6....  So I tossed the big-uns some food so I could safely enter the pen and look around.  Back by the rear side of the property and the rear of their pen right on the edge of the bottom electric wire was my missing piglet.  Tail was missing and part of one rear leg.  The part that makes me the maddest is as I was leaving their pen and plug the fence back in I realize there's no power to the fence.  So I look to see where the power was cut off and someone had unplugged it at the surge protector.  So I am either mad at hubby for being careless and not plugging the fence back in when he was working this weekend on the barn (but I doubt this I would have noticed yesterday) or whatever idiot unplugged it.  My kids didn't play outside yesterday because it was too nasty out and if it happened before that I would have noticed sooner so I suspect someone was in our yard that shouldn't have been messing with things they shouldn't have which po's me even more.  I know I would have noticed because every day I unplug the fence at the unit to clean & fill their water bucket.  Every day.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't discount the possibility of one of the "big uns" being a cannibal.  I've had it happen that sows will aggressively try to eat the offspring of another sow.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

There's only 2, the mom and the dad.  The mom is fiercely protective so I doubt that is the case.  Little ones are also 11 days old so I would think if the dad were going to do anything he would have already.  I would just think maybe I was being paranoid but my dogs were barking more than usual last night.  I guess next time I better go out in the cold dark to check on things.  Although I may not have seen anything with it being way in the back.  I wonder if it wasn't a dog I saw a pack of 5-6 dogs running loose during the day yesterday a little ways up the road.


----------



## Elm Tree acres (Mar 26, 2013)

We have lots of pigs of all ages living outside together and if one should die for whatever reason (which does happen) then the guys will clean up. We were showing company our pig set up only for a sow to appear out of the woods with a fellow comrades hind leg in her mouth
So your little guy will have died and the others just chowed down. If a predator had struck I think you would have found the sow eating that this morning. Either way sorry for your loss and I hope the rest thrive for you


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

Elm Tree acres said:
			
		

> We have lots of pigs of all ages living outside together and if one should die for whatever reason (which does happen) then the guys will clean up. We were showing company our pig set up only for a sow to appear out of the woods with a fellow comrades hind leg in her mouth
> So your little guy will have died and the others just chowed down. If a predator had struck I think you would have found the sow eating that this morning. Either way sorry for your loss and I hope the rest thrive for you


Thanks. They may not have eaten it because it was right on the electric fence line and they are trained not to touch the fence.  I'm going to go out and look for tracks near where the little one died.


----------



## TeamChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh man, I hope you get some answers. That sucks.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 26, 2013)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Cricket (Mar 26, 2013)

Did you get it figured out yet?  Is there any way the baby could have decided to test the fence and got caught or otherwise zapped to death and someone came by and unplugged it and then didn't know what to do next?  Must be very upsetting--so sorry.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

After thinking it over I really think one of the big pigs must have accidentally crushed part of the baby somehow and I'm not sure if the fence being unplugged had anything to do with it or not.  Maybe a predator came in and tried to come after them and the big pig was less careful than usual?  It's hard to say but where the leg was broken the bone was broken clean through. We think if it was a predator that could eat through the bone like that then more of the piglet would be missing than a foot and a tail. Maybe the dogs were barking because they heard the piglet cry when she got hurt.  I'm still so sad.  What a bad way for such a cute little piggie to go. Hopefully she went in to shock & didn't suffer too much


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

That is so sad.    Do you know how it got unplugged?  Doesn't make sense why someone would do that.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

No I am still unsure how it got unplugged.  But I do have to say I have seen people driving on to our property lately that as far as I know have no business here.  Luckily we have our watch dogs out front so when they bark I look and whoever is on our property leaves. But this makes me even more suspicious of the barking that night when the piggy died and the fence got unplugged.  Today there was a white focus (with temporary plates no less) driving up on our front yard and we are off the beaten path so it doesn't make much sense for people to be coming on our property that we don't know.  Also, last week a jeep pulled in my driveway. Pulled back out and started to drive back down the street then stopped in front  of my neighbors house.  At this point I thought they knew my neighbor and a short time later my neighbor called to see if I saw anyone in there drive.  Turns out someone walked into their house and took their TV.  People have no respect for others property nowadays it seems. Makes me sad.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

That is scary. People are far too bold sometimes. Do you have a deer camera by chance that you could hook up?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 20, 2013)

> Turns out someone walked into their house and took their TV.  People have no respect for others property nowadays it seems. Makes me sad.


Yikes! SO Sorry to hear all this. Keep those guard dogs working.

Liz


----------

